# Alcaidesa - Gib Car Share



## TheGreatEscape? (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi one and all, 

I have recently been successful in getting a job in Gibraltar and have just returned from an orientation visit where I fell in love with the community of Alcaidesa and located a lovely apartment. 

The issue I have is that I do not drive and here my friends is where I ask your help.

Does anyone know of people that commute from Alcaidesa-Gib who would like some company and a halving of their petrol bills? My working hrs would be Mon-Fri 09.00-18.00 and obviously I would sort out arrangements around the other persons times off and holidays etc. 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
Graeme


----------



## TheGreatEscape? (Dec 13, 2013)

Nothing  - you don't want me to have to cycle cmon peeps


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TheGreatEscape? said:


> Nothing  - you don't want me to have to cycle cmon peeps


are there any local FB groups you could try?


----------



## TheGreatEscape? (Dec 13, 2013)

Tried something called "carpool" but nothing available through that. General consensus is I'll be ok when I get there but obviously would prefer to be sorted before then.


----------



## mtaylor (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi. Did you get sorted with a lift? Moving to alcaidesa next month and working in gib but not sure of the hours as yet.


----------



## TheGreatEscape? (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the post. Nothing definitely sorted though everyone seems to think it won't be a problem as there are loads of people commuting in, but for sure if we're on similar hrs and your happy to then that would be much appreciated. My aim is to eventually do the cycle route approx 6 miles but hoping to ease into that  
With regards to removal companies I'm using http://www.universalremovals.com obviously can't say how good they are as I'm not going till 26th and the stuff won't be arriving for a week or so but they came out the cheapest. Apologies for the waffle. Graeme


----------



## haumaru (Jul 22, 2016)

Quite an old topic - but still valid for me 
I am looking as well for such an option


----------

